# rehoming Max in British Columbia



## buntingjen (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone help me find a perfect home for my beautiful 6 year old Vizsla Max. We live in North Vancouver but anywhere in BC would be fine. He is a wonderful healthy lovely dog but I cannot keep him any more. I have had him since 8 weeks old. He is a nervous submissive fellow so he needs someone with dog experience and he wouldn't do well in the city. We do all of our adventures in the woods and he is always off leash. Please let me know if you can help me with this. Thank you!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you reached out to Pointing Dog Rescue Canada or Vizsla Canada? They may be able to help you find a suitable home. 


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Canadian Expy said:


> Have you reached out to Pointing Dog Rescue Canada or Vizsla Canada? They may be able to help you find a suitable home.


I second this. A rescue organization has the experience to evaluate Max and to screen potential adopters for a good match.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello, I'm in Nanaimo and have lots of connections with the vizsla community in BC. Can you private message me and tell me more about Max and I will see if I can help


----------

